# Looking for Look education



## aaadougford (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a Look kg381i. I'm interested in a Look 585. I'm getting the new bike bug and would like some opinions if you have experience with the two Look models. I think the 381i is just a great bike for both distance and handling, but I'm wondering how it compares with the 585. I have heard it's stiffer in the BB, but that's all I heard. If you have experience with both machines/frames and\or the 481i, please chime in.

Also sizing. I ride a 57cm on the 381 what is the comparison for the 585?

Thx


----------



## goshawk1 (Feb 8, 2006)

I think I can help. I also have a 381. I also have a 585. The best way to describe the difference between the two is, the 381 is a Mercedes, The 585 is a Ferrarri. By that I mean the 381 has a more plush ride, it's more forgiving in it's handling. The 585 is a more like a sports car, it has faster handling and is more stiff. My main adjustment was the 381 seemed to carve its own turns. With the 585 I had to really pay attention to the steering as it was a lot quicker. Hope that helps


----------

